# Sage 54mm IMS Baskets



## REC05 (6 mo ago)

I have been trying to find a UK/EU supplier of the 54mm IMS baskets. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## scottriglar8 (8 mo ago)

I found one eventually, it's just a case of keep looking, think I got mine off Amazon the USA site, good luck.


----------



## scottriglar8 (8 mo ago)

Have a look on the market place on this site, someone is selling one!!!


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

I got mine (for my Sage DTP) from Coffee Spares Direct:

With 1000's of espresso machine spares and accessories to choose from your sure to find what you require - with great prices!


----------

